
Why Google Instant May Make You Click On More Ads - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/08/google-instant-adwords/
======
bambax
It won't make me click on more ads because I run adblock (on FF) and adthwart
(on Chrome), and also because I already disabled it.

(Why do most posts these days feel the need to address the reader directly?
"What you need to do", "What you don't know", "What you'll need"... I know
what I know and don't know. Tell me what YOU know.)

